# Soap using powdered goat milk



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

I want to start making goat milk soap with powdered goat milk. I have never made soap with water, only goat milk. Do I follow the directions on the powdered milk can to make the necessary amount of liquid? It seems that I read somewhere that if you want a lighter bar, use water and then add the milk powder at trace. I'd rather try the latter method but it would need to be mixed with something first I would think. Does anyone have experience with milk powder?


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I have used it but have better success using frozen milk. I put the container I mix the lye into a ice water bath then add my frozen milk and lye. I rarely have it discolor.


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

I went ahead and made the milk first. I dont have goats so this will be the easiest method for me. Good idea about putting the receptacle in an ice bath! 
I used larger chunks of milk this time so it wasn't as dark. Trial and error!


----------



## Jean in Virginia (Oct 5, 2008)

After my lye water cools down-and that is the correct amount of water, not adjusted-I add my powdered goat milk, and whiz with the stick blender. I pour it through a strainer as it goes into the oils because there are chunks occasionally. I am using 1 scoop to 19 oz of water because using more milk caused overheating. 

I milked for 10 years, and never again, and my neighbors are too undependable to rely on for fresh milk.

Customers haven't said anything about it, but it says goat milk on the label, and that's about all they care about. I've used the powdered milk from Wally, but now I order the 5 lb bag from Bulk Apothecary so I won't ever have to worry about running out.


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Jean in Virginia said:


> After my lye water cools down-and that is the correct amount of water, not adjusted-I add my powdered goat milk, and whiz with the stick blender. I pour it through a strainer as it goes into the oils because there are chunks occasionally. I am using 1 scoop to 19 oz of water because using more milk caused overheating.


Thanks! That's what I thought I read somewhere but was too afraid I'd spoil my soap without reassurance!


----------

